# First smoking project!



## ciaranftz (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a crude design for a basic cold smoker I want to run by the more experienced smokers out there.

Basically its a 5ftx1.5ft box with no bottom and a chimney

and the smoke source is dry/damp wood chips in a paint can on a camp stove or a hot plate.

I have seen similar designs all over the internet and they all seemed to work.

I plan on smoking some pork belly.

I am a beginner smoker so any and all advice is appreciated .


----------



## daveomak (Sep 8, 2013)

Ciar, morning and welcome to the forum....

Please take a moment and stop into " /*Roll Call*/   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## silentbob (Sep 27, 2013)

Ciar,

Thats quite large. I just took apart my 2x4ft plywood box and built a carsiding type from you tube.

Before you determine size , find the racks and build to the racks. I built mine, then I found racks, that were 1/2 inch too big, so I had to take it apart to make it bigger I decided to change it up.

I too want to smoke some belly which was the whole purpose of this cold smoker.

Smoke happy!

SB


----------

